# Sedation, how long does it take to wear off?



## Coffee_Bean (14 February 2008)

My mare was sedated this morning when she had her teeth done, she was completely *cough* stoned (funniest thing I've ever seen though 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) for about 40 minutes, but my friend reckoned she still looked a little mellow this evening, about 5 hours later. She is having a day off tomorrow, but is it usual for it to take a while to completely wear off?


----------



## dwi (14 February 2008)

What was she sedated with?


----------



## Coffee_Bean (14 February 2008)

I don't know vet did it and didn't tell me


----------



## Abbeygale (14 February 2008)

I think, a bit the same as people, some horses seem to come around quicker than others.  I have know be sedated quite heavily to have wolf teeth out and yet come around quite quickly - where as my old boy (lovely, but slightly dozy that he was!!! LOL) took ages to come around.


----------



## joshesmum (14 February 2008)

My horse usually takes an hour and a half to 2 hrs to come round mind you he has enough to knock out an elephant lol


----------



## hadfos (14 February 2008)

Have to have mine sedated for teeth 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,it normally takes him a morn or afternoon to come around completely,usually bit quiet but then i would be too,lol!!!Got the joy next tues,bugger gonna have mane pulled while he not with it aswell,cruel mum eh  
	
	
		
		
	


	




,pmsl,makes my life easier once a yr!!


----------



## Coffee_Bean (14 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Have to have mine sedated for teeth 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,it normally takes him a morn or afternoon to come around completely,usually bit quiet but then i would be too,lol!!!Got the joy next tues,bugger gonna have mane pulled while he not with it aswell,cruel mum eh  
	
	
		
		
	


	




,pmsl,makes my life easier once a yr!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Luckily mine was really good, shame nobody with clippers was on the yard lol! Bless her, it was so funny though!


----------



## Hemirjtm (14 February 2008)

He was fine after about 30 mins and fully about 2hrs (trotting/cantering..etc!!)


----------



## hadfos (14 February 2008)

LOL!!!Mine good to be stabbed with needles,lmao 
	
	
		
		
	


	




,just the mane pulling,can do it just easier if he knocked out,lol!!!


----------



## IsabelleJ (14 February 2008)

One on our yard who was sedated for teeth looked completely stoned for the rest of the day!

Very amusing!

Isabelle


----------



## Happytohack (15 February 2008)

All horses react differently to sedation.  Both my big ones have been sedated for different reasons, but one came out of it very quickly and the other one was very subdued and quiet all day.  A friend's horse went loopy on ACP - so they all react very differently.


----------



## vanessahook (15 February 2008)

They definitely all react differently. My girl is very anti social so she hates being sedated and you can see her trying desperately to fight it off! She comes round very quickly and usually before i have finished clipping!!!


----------

